# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] xjc et fichiers xsd

## Yoplaboum

Bonjour,

je dois interroger un webservice, je dispose donc des fichiers xsd correpsondants aux diffrents actions de consultation.

Je sais qu'il faut utiliser xjc pour gnrer les classes java cependant comme je dispose de pls fichiers xsd, lequel passer en paramtre? dois je tous me les taper et faire 

```
xjc fichier1.xsd fichier2.xsd .... fichierN.xsd
```

 ou alors devrait il y avoir un fichier principal  passer en paramtre dans la ligne de commande qui me gnrerai tout?

Deuxime question en lanant xjc sur un de mes xsd j'ai l erreur suivante :




> [ERROR] sch-props-correct.2: A schema cannot contain two global components with the same name...


Je ne sais pas si a vient du fait que je gnre mal mes fichiers ou bien si c'est un problme qui vient des fichiers qu'on m'a fait parvenir.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide  :;):

----------


## titus55

Salut,
pour ton 2eme problme, je pense que tu dois avoir 2 lments d'un mme schema qui ont le mme nom (attribut name) dans un de tes fichiers xsd.
Essaye de modifier cet attribut en changeant le nom et reteste.

----------

